# Η ματαιότητα των εξετάσεων



## Hellegennes (Sep 16, 2012)

Κάθε φορά που γίνεται συζήτηση για το είδος και το βάρος των εξετάσεων στο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα, ακούμε ξανά και ξανά τα ίδια επιχειρήματα· ακούμε πότε πότε για κατάργηση, για αλλαγές, μεταρρυθμίσεις, πολύπλοκες διαβαθμίσεις και κατηγοριοποιήσεις, ειδικά βάρη αξιολόγησης, κ.ά.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι οι εξετάσεις είναι ένα απαρχαιωμένο σύστημα αξιολόγησης -ή μάλλον επιβεβαίωσης γνώσης- του μαθητή. Γιατί; Υπάρχουν δύο βάσεις πάνω στις οποίες στηρίζω αυτήν την δήλωση: α) δεν υπάρχει ορατό όφελος από τις εξετάσεις και β) πρόκειται για ένα σύστημα που υποβαθμίζει όλη την εκπαιδευτική διαδικασία και περισσότερο μάλιστα όσο η εκπαίδευση πλησιάζει στα τελευταία της χρόνια (τελευταίες τάξεις λυκείου). Προσοχή, τα *α* και *β* δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα με άλλα λόγια! Είναι διαφορετικό ένα σύστημα να έχει οφέλη και μειονεκτήματα και διαφορετικό να έχει μόνο μειονεκτήματα. Ας δούμε όμως γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό.

Τα μειονεκτήματα του συστήματος

Θα ξεκινήσω με τα αρνητικά που είναι και τα πιο προφανή. Εν πρώτοις, οι εξετάσεις τρώνε χρόνο. Χρόνο που διαφορετικά θα δαπανούσαμε σε άλλα -ας μην πούμε ακόμα "πιο χρήσιμα"- πράγματα, όπως εκπαιδευτικές εκδρομές, ώρες διδασκαλίας ή άλλου είδους εκπαιδευτικές δραστηριότητες. Όμως ο χρόνος που σπαταλάμε στην ίδια την διαδικασία είναι αμελητέος σε σχέση με τον χρόνο που δαπανούμε εμμέσως, μέσω της διαδικασίας προετοιμασίας.

Η μαθησιακή διαδικασία, από την ύλη ως την μέθοδο παράδοσης, είναι δομημένη με τρόπο που να κατευθύνει τον μαθητή ώστε να γράψει καλά στις εξετάσεις. Ο εκπαιδευτικός ξοδεύει χρόνο δίνοντας οδηγίες στον μαθητή στο τι να προσέχει, τι είδους μεθόδους να ακολουθεί στο διάβασμα, ποια σειρά, τι είναι πιο πιθανό να πέσει και γιατί. Η έννοια και μόνο της έκφρασης "θέμα SOS" είναι προσβολή στην ίδια την ιδέα και ουσία της εκπαίδευσης. Ο εκπαιδευτικός δεν διδάσκει ουσιαστικά πράγματα, αλλά προσπαθεί να εκπαιδεύσει τον μαθητή ώστε να γράψει καλά στις εξετάσεις. Το σύστημα έχει γίνει υπόδουλο του μπαμπούλα των εξετάσεων. Ο μαθητής δεν αισθάνεται ελεύθερος να διαβάσει, να ενδιαφερθεί και να συμμετέχει στην διαδικασία· είναι υποχρεωμένος να ακολουθήσει τον μπούσουλα κάτω από την πίεση της επικείμενης αξιολόγησης. Η ίδια η ύλη είναι γραμμική και δομημένη με τρόπο που διευκολύνει την "κατάποση" γνώσης ωσάν χαπάκιον σπιντ· ο στόχος της, περιορισμένης εμβέλειας· αποσκοπεί στην προσωρινή συντήρηση των γραφομένων, στην μνήμη του μαθητή. Η διάταξη στητή, το περιθώριο εμβάθυνσης και παράπλευρης επέκτασης ανύπαρκτο.

Πέραν της άλωσης της παιδαγωγικής διαδικασίας, οι εξετάσεις προκαλούν άγχος στον υποψήφιο, ψυχολογική πίεση, προβλήματα που μεταδίδονται στο σπίτι, κοινωνική πίεση, πίεση προσδοκιών. Μειώνει την κριτική ικανότητα του μαθητή, τού αρνείται το δικαίωμα στην πρωτοβουλία, στην ελεύθερη έκφραση των απόψεων, των μεθόδων και των προβληματισμών του. Τον βάζει σε ένα προκατασκευασμένο μονοπάτι που πρέπει να ακολουθήσει χωρίς παρεκκλίσεις. Σε ένα μονοπάτι που είναι αφόρητα γραμμικό και άγονο. Ο μαθητής δεν νιώθει ελεύθερος να ασχοληθεί με την ποίηση ενός συγκεκριμένου ρεύματος ή ενός καλλιτέχνη που δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται στην ύλη, δεν έχει την δυνατότητα να εκφράσει εναλλακτική άποψη πάνω στην ανάλυση ενός στίχου, να δηλώσει την ξεκάθαρη αντίθεσή του με μια συγκεκριμένη μεθοδολογία των φυσικών επιστημών. Κι έτσι χρόνια και χρόνια δημιουργικότητας και φαντασίας περιορίζονται από το σύστημα, ποινικοποιούνται και φυλακίζονται, χαραμίζοντας το δυναμικό τους.

Αυτά είναι μέσες άκρες τα κύρια μειονεκτήματα του συστήματος των εξετάσεων. Ας δούμε λίγο και γιατί δεν αποφέρει κανένα μα κανένα όφελος. Εν πρώτοις, οτιδήποτε υπάρχει μέσα στα πλαίσια της εκπαίδευσης, θα πρέπει να είναι παραγωγικό. Οι εξετάσεις δεν παράγουν τίποτα. Δεν προκύπτει νέα γνώση, μέθοδοι ή εμπειρία. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα στην ενήλικη ζωή που να μοιάζει με εξετάσεις, πέρα από σταυρόλεξα και ερωτηματολόγια διαφημιστικών εταιρειών. Είναι μεν εμπειρία, αλλά άχρηστη. Ούτε κάποιας μορφής κοινωνικοποίηση προσφέρει ούτε τριβή με κάτι που έχει χρησιμότητα πέρα από την ίδια την διαδικασία. Όταν κάτι εξυπηρετεί μόνο την ίδια του την ύπαρξη, είναι εγγενώς αντιπαραγωγικό.

Σε δεύτερο λόγο, οι εξετάσεις υποτίθεται ότι προσφέρουν κάποιας μορφής αξιολόγηση των δυνατοτήτων του μαθητή. Μόνο που αυτό είναι τόσο ρεαλιστικό όσο η δυνατότητα άμεσης αποπληρωμής των χρεών όλων των δυτικών κρατών. Η εικόνα που δίνουν οι εξετάσεις για τις δυνατότητες του μαθητή δεν είναι ρεαλιστικές· δεν είναι αντιπροσωπευτικές της πραγματικότητας. Αυτό συμβαίνει για πολλούς λόγους. Χοντρικά, κάτι τέτοιο θα ταίριαζε στην σύγκριση αποδόσεων μηχανών. Όμως εμείς δεν είμαστε μηχανές. Ίσως ο σημαντικότερες παράγοντας που στρεβλώνει τα αποτελέσματα είναι το στρες (νευρικότητα, άγχος και πανικός). Οι εξετάσεις δεν μετράνε τις ικανότητες του μαθητή, αλλά τα εξής:

1. την ταχύτητα γραφής
2. την κυριαρχία του ατόμου πάνω στο άγχος του
3. την ταχύτητα ανάγνωσης
4. την δυνατότητα απόδοσης υπό εποπτεία
5. την δυνατότητα απόδοσης υπό περιορισμό χρόνου
6. την δυνατότητα αποστήθισης
7. την δυνατότητα να κλέψει κανείς, απαρατήρητος
8. τμηματική γνώση
9. παρατηρητικότητα υπό πίεση
10. την συστηματικότητα της κατανομής βαθμών

Θα τα πιάσω από το τέλος, γιατί το τελευταίο είναι και το πιο παράλογο. Η βαθμολόγηση των γραπτών δεν είναι και δεν μπορεί να είναι συστηματικά κατανεμημένη. Πέρα από σύντομες, καθαρά μαθηματικές πράξεις, απολύτως τίποτα άλλο δεν είναι αντικειμενικά μετρήσιμο. Έτσι υπάρχει το παράδοξο να μπορεί ο μαθητής να πάρει 20 στα μαθηματικά, αλλά όχι π.χ. στην Έκθεση. Γιατί δεν υπάρχει αντικειμενικός τρόπος ορισμού του απόλυτου στην έκθεση, εκτός κι αν περιορίζεται στην "μαθηματική" εύρεση συνωνύμων-αντωνύμων. Υπάρχουν κάποιοι τρόποι συστηματοποίησης της βαθμολόγησης, αλλά δεν είναι απόλυτοι.

Παρότι όμως αυτό είναι το πιο παράλογο, δηλαδή το σύστημα να τεστάρει το πόσο καλά λειτουργεί ο εαυτός του, τα άλλα 9 σημεία είναι πιο σημαντικά. Δεν θα τα πιάσω ένα ένα, νομίζω ότι τα περισσότερα είναι αυτονόητα. Θα πω μόνο ότι μπορούν να κάνουν τεράστια διαφορά. Είναι τόσο μεγάλη η διαφορά μάλιστα, που το να μετράνε δέκατα των πόντων φαντάζει γελοιότητα. Στην ουσία δεν μετράμε το πόσο καλύτερος είναι ο Χ έναντι του Υ, αλλά πόσο καλύτερα μπορεί να αποδώσει ο πρώτος σε περιβάλλον εξετάσεων. Προσωπικά είμαι πολύ αργοχέρης. Όταν δεν είμαι μπροστά σε πληκτρολόγιο, κάνω πολύ ώρα να γράψω κάτι. Αγχώνομαι όταν με κοιτάζει κάποιος και όταν ξέρω ότι έχω περιορισμό στον χρόνο (άσχετα με το πόσος χρόνος είναι). Υπάρχουν τρόποι να εκπαιδευτεί κανείς στο να μειωθούν αυτές οι αδυναμίες, ωστόσο η ανάλωση σε κάτι τέτοιο δεν είναι παρά χαμένος χρόνος, που προστίθεται στα αρνητικά. Υπήρχαν περιπτώσεις που έγραψα εξαιρετικά, αλλά πρόλαβα να γράψω μόνο τα 2/3 της εξέτασης, με αποτέλεσμα να πάρω π.χ. 13, ενώ κάποιος μετριότερος αλλά πιο γρήγορος, λιγότερο αγχωμένος, με ανοσία στην διαδικασία, να παίρνει 16. Τι μέτρησε το σύστημα λοιπόν; Τις γνώσεις και τις ικανότητές μας; Όχι, μέτρησε κάποιο από τα 10 προαναφερθέντα σημεία.


Η πλάνη της χρησιμότητας

Ακόμη όμως κι αν δεχτούμε ότι οι εξετάσεις έχουν κατά βάση κάποια χοντρική χρησιμότητα ως αξιολόγηση, αυτό είναι πλάνη. Αυτό που αξιολογούν οι εξετάσεις είναι ένα στιγμιότυπο του μνημονικού μας και της δυνατότητάς μας να αποδώσουμε σε περιορισμένο χρόνο, ορισμένο τόπο και με ορισμένο τρόπο, κάποια από τα πράγματα που γνωρίζουμε. Δεν ελέγχουν κατά πόσο μπορούν αυτές οι -παροδικές- γνώσεις να μετουσιωθούν σε κάτι πρακτικό, σε κάτι αναγνωρίσιμο έξω από το χαρτί της εξέτασης· κατά πόσο δηλαδή μετράνε το πολυσχιδές αποτέλεσμα της εκπαίδευσης, που δεν είναι αραδιασμένες πληροφορίες για κάρτες του Trivial Pursuit. Υποτίθεται πως η διαδικασία της εκπαίδευσης αλλά και οι ίδιες μας οι δυνατότητες μετριούνται με το κατά πόσο μπορούμε να τις αξιοποιήσουμε με συνδυαστικό τρόπο κι αυτό δεν μπορεί να το τεστάρει κανένα σύστημα εξετάσεων, όσο πολύπλοκο κι αν είναι. Δεν είμαστε μηχανές για να μετράνε τις στροφές που παίρνουμε το λεπτό ή τα bytes της μνήμης μας ή τους ίππους μας. Κι ακόμα κι αν ήμασταν, αυτό που θα μετρούσε θα ήταν η απόδοσή μας σε πρακτικές χρήσεις και όχι η σύγκριση των χαρακτηριστικών μας, σαν σε κάρτες σούπερ ατού. Η βαθμολογική αξιολόγηση του στιγμιότυπου της ανθρώπινης γνώσης δεν έχει σε τίποτα να κάνει με την αξιολόγηση ικανοτήτων.

Εξάλλου, ένα εγγενές πρόβλημα αυτού του συστήματος είναι η κατάρα του μέσου όρου. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να είναι το ίδιο καλός στα πάντα. Ο γενικός μέσος όρος των μαθημάτων, κάθε έτους, μετράει στην ουσία κάτι ανύπαρκτο. Αγνοεί την πραγματικότητα της ανυπαρξίας της παντογνωσίας και παντοδεξιότητας και καταπιέζει την ελευθερία της κλίσης του ατόμου, προς χάρη της διάσπασής του σε πράγματα που τον ενδιαφέρουν λιγότερο ή που καταφέρνει σε μικρότερο βαθμό. Ο μέσος όρος, λοιπόν, που χρησιμοποιείται σαν βάση εισαγωγής σε ανώτατα ιδρύματα και σαν βάση σύγκρισης της απόδοσης των μαθητών, μεταξύ τάξεων της εκπαίδευσης, δεν δηλώνει παρά μόνο το πόσο ισορροπημένη είναι η γνώση του παιδιού προς κάθε κατεύθυνση και όχι οι πραγματικές του ικανότητες προς μία, ρεαλιστικά, κατεύθυνση, που είναι και το μόνο που έχει σημασία και που στο μέλλον θα αποτελέσει κριτήριο στον εργασιακό τομέα.

Πλάνη είναι και να δεχτούμε ότι αυτά που στην πραγματικότητα μετράνε οι εξετάσεις είναι χρήσιμα γενικώς. Η ταχύτητα γραφής μπορεί να ήταν κάποτε χρήσιμη ή ακόμη και σήμερα, αν η δουλειά κάποιου είναι να κρατάει χειρόγραφες σημειώσεις. Κοινώς, αν δεν είσαι δακτυλογράφος, δεν έχεις λόγο να παινεύεσαι για την ταχύτητα που γράφεις σε χαρτί. Κι όμως, οι εξετάσεις σε υπολογιστές-τερματικά, φτιαγμένα γι' αυτόν τον σκοπό, ακόμη θεωρούνται τζιζ-κακό. Ίσως γιατί η κοινωνία μας δεν έχει αποβάλει ακόμα την τεχνοφοβία. Οι δυνατότητες που παρέχει ένα τερματικό, είναι πραγματικά αμέτρητες. Ταχύτητα διεκπεραίωσης, ευκολότερη διόρθωση λαθών, ευανάγνωστα γράμματα, εξάλειψη του κινδύνου αναγνώρισης γραπτού μέσω γραφικού χαρακτήρα, καλύτερη διασφάλιση απορρήτου των γραπτών εν γένει, άμεση εποπτεία του τι έχεις γράψει μέχρι στιγμής, πόσο τοις εκατό της εξέτασης έχεις ολοκληρώσει και πάρα πολλά άλλα.

Μολαταύτα, όλα τα υποτιθέμενα θετικά της κυρίως διαδικασίας είναι στην ουσία δώρα άδωρα. Η δυνατότητα αποστήθισης είναι πρακτικά άχρηστη στα περισσότερα επαγγέλματα και στην ζωή εν γένει. Υπάρχουν περιορισμένες εφαρμογές αλλά δεν είναι αρκετές για να δικαιολογήσουν τον εξαναγκασμό των πάντων να μαθαίνουν πράγματα απέξω. Ο περιορισμός χρόνου, λένε μερικοί πως μάς βάζει στην διαδικασία που θα αντιμετωπίσουμε στον εργασιακό χώρο. Αλλά ούτε κι αυτό είναι αλήθεια. Όλες οι δουλειές έχουν την πίεση του χρόνου, αλλά λίγες είναι εκείνες στις οποίες ο χρόνος μετριέται σε μερικές δεκάδες λεπτά. Το αντίστοιχο των εξετάσεων θα ήταν να πηγαίνατε στον λογιστή σας με όλα σας τα χαρτιά και τα βιβλία και να του ζητούσατε να σας βγάλει τον ισολογισμό σε δυο ώρες. Η δυνατότητα της καταπολέμησης του άγχους σ' αυτήν την ηλικία, είναι τόσο χρήσιμη όσο και η καταπολέμηση των αντανακλαστικών του ματιού να κλείνει όταν κάτι πάει να μπει μέσα του. Κοινώς, το ανεξέλεγκτο άγχος είναι φυσιολογικό σ' αυτήν την ηλικία και η προσπάθεια καταπολέμησής του με πλάγια μέσα μπορεί να είναι ως και επικίνδυνη. Δεν μιλάμε για αγχοφοβικούς που τρομάζουν με το παραμικρό, αλλά για πράγματα που αλλάζουν την ζωή σου, όπως... χμμμ... ας πούμε οι εξετάσεις. Μπορούμε ωστόσο να πούμε ότι η δυνατότητα να μπορεί κάποιος να κλέβει απαρατήρητος είναι χρήσιμη, στην Ελλάδα (ή και μπροστά στα μάτια όλων, δεν κολλάμε σε λεπτομέρειες).


Τα θετικά της κατάργησης

Πάμε τώρα για τα θετικά της κατάργησης των εξετάσεων. Το προφανές είναι φυσικά η εξάλειψη των παραπάνω αρνητικών. Υπάρχουν όμως και άμεσα θετικά σημεία. Το πρώτο απ' αυτά είναι η ελευθέρωση χρόνου και "χώρου" για άλλες δραστηριότητες. Υπάρχει όμως και μια βαθύτερη, πιο δυσδιάκριτη απόρροια της κατάργησης: ο μαθητής θα νιώθει ελεύθερος και αστρεσάριστος. Αν και αυτό μένει να αποδειχθεί εμπράκτως, δεν έχω καμμιά αμφιβολία ότι ο μαθητής που δεν θα νιώθει την πίεση να μάθει, να παπαγαλίσει και να δουλέψει, με σκοπό να εξεταστεί, θα αποδίδει περισσότερο και θα έχει περισσότερη όρεξη να συμμετέχει στην διαδικασία. Διότι θα είναι ελεύθερος πλέον να διαλέξει αν θέλει ή όχι. Και η δυνατότητα επιλογής είναι πολύ σημαντικό πράγμα στην ζωή μας. Όπου υπάρχει "πρέπει", η διάθεσή μας πέφτει. Δεν νιώθουμε την ίδια όρεξη να κάνουμε κάτι, όταν ξέρουμε ότι είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να το κάνουμε.

Και μετά τι; Πώς θα ξέρει το σύστημα και ο μελλοντικός εργοδότης ποιος είναι καλύτερος; Πώς θα αξιολογεί το σχολείο τον καλύτερο; Μα αυτό το ερώτημα είναι από την αρχή του φαύλο. Το σχολείο δεν έχει καμμιά δουλειά να αξιολογεί. Αναρωτηθείτε σε τι ακριβώς χρειάζεται η αξιολόγηση, πρακτικά. Άραγε πόση σημασία θα δώσει ο εργοδότης στον βαθμό απολυτηρίου ή στην αναλυτική βαθμολόγηση; Κι αν δώσει σημασία, πόση αξία θα έχει όταν βρεθεί ότι οι ικανότητες δεν ανταποκρίνονται στον βαθμό αξιολόγησης;

Πώς θα περνάει τότε την τάξη το παιδί; Και ποιο θα είναι το κίνητρο στον καλό μαθητή να αποδώσει περισσότερο; Αυτά είναι δυο διαφορετικά και ενδιαφέροντα ερωτήματα. Το πρώτο έχει μια αρκετά εύκολη απάντηση: το παιδί θα περνάει το μάθημα χωρίς βαθμό, κάνοντας μια σειρά από δραστηριότητες, που μπορεί να περιλαμβάνουν εργασίες με την κλασική έννοια, μπορεί και όχι. Αυτές οι δραστηριότητες δεν θα βαθμολογούνται, απλώς θα αξιολογούνται από τον εκπαιδευτικό και θα κρίνει αν το παιδί πέτυχε τον σκοπό της δραστηριότητας ή όχι, οπότε και θα σημειώνεται ένα "επιτυχία/αποτυχία", ίσως με πρόβλεψη για σήμανση μιας δραστηριότητας ως "εξαιρετική δουλειά". Αυτό είναι μ' ένα σμπάρο τρία τρυγόνια. Αφενός δίνει την δυνατότητα στον μαθητή να συμμετέχει ενεργά, αφετέρου αποτελεί κριτήριο ικανότητας, αποφεύγοντας ταυτόχρονα τον σκόπελο της βαθμολογικής αξιολόγησης.

Ας ασχοληθούμε τώρα με το δεύτερο ερώτημα: ποιο είναι το κίνητρο ώστε ο μαθητής του 20 να συνεχίσει να προσπαθεί για 20, όταν ο μαθητής του 12 επίσης περνάει το μάθημα; Ωστόσο η ερώτηση αυτή είναι ανάποδη! Δεν θα πρέπει να βρούμε τρόπο να επιβραβεύσουμε τον μαθητή του 20· αυτή είναι αντίστροφη λογική. Θα πρέπει να προσπαθήσουμε να κάνουμε τον μαθητή του 12 να γίνει μαθητής του 20. Επιβραβεύοντας τον αριστούχο, μεγαλώνει η απόσταση μεταξύ των δύο, με αποτέλεσμα ο πρώτος να ενδιαφέρεται ακόμη λιγότερο, πράγμα που μάς οδηγεί σε έναν φαύλο κύκλο όπου το χάσμα θα μεγαλώνει. Χωρίς βαθμολόγηση, πετάμε στον κάλαθο των αχρήστων την σύγκριση μεταξύ μαθητών, που μπορεί να δημιουργήσει κόντρες και προβλήματα στο σχολείο αλλά και στην μετέπειτα ζωή. Σκοτώνουμε την περιθωριοποίηση των κακών μαθητών ή του σπασίκλα ή τουλάχιστον την περιορίζουμε. Χωρίς άμεσο σημείο σύγκρισης, οι μαθητές δεν θα έχουν παρά μόνο χοντρικό μέτρο του ποιος είναι καλύτερος, γεγονός που θα αποτρέψει τον μαθητή από το να αυτοπεριθωριοποιηθεί και να χάσει την όρεξή του, αφού δεν θα θεωρείται, πλέον, "κατώτερος".

Αυτό βέβαια δεν δίνει λύση στο τι γίνεται με τον μαθητή που παίρνει 10. Αφού το θέμα πλέον δεν είναι να επιβραβεύσουμε τον "καλό", θα πρέπει να βοηθήσουμε τον "κακό". Γιατί άμα κάποιος είναι μαθητής του 10, είναι από μόνο του πρόβλημα που πρέπει να λύσουμε. Προς τα εκεί πρέπει να κατευθυνθούμε. Ομολογώ ότι αυτό το πρόβλημα δεν έχει εύκολη λύση, ωραία στρωμένη σαν ιδέα. Θέλει δουλειά, κόπο και φαντασία. Θέλει να βρούμε μια μέθοδο να του κινήσουμε το ενδιαφέρον. Είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό να μην ενδιαφέρονται όλοι το ίδιο για κάθε αντικείμενο, άρα τα λογικά πλαίσια είναι να τον κάνουμε μαθητή του 15, όχι του 20. Αυτό γίνεται πρώτα απ' όλα με συνεργασία των καθηγητών. Αν σε όλα τα μαθήματα αποδίδει για 10, τότε το πρόβλημα είναι γενικότερο. Αν μέσω των άλλων εκπαιδευτικών διαπιστωθεί ότι τα πάει καλύτερα κάπου, τότε αυτή είναι η κλίση του και αυτό που πρέπει να γίνει είναι απλά να έχει ένα καλό επίπεδο στα υπόλοιπα. Δυστυχώς η λύση σ' αυτό είναι πολύπλοκη, πολυπαραγοντική και περιπτωσιολογική. Ωστόσο ο γενικός κανόνας είναι να εξάψουμε το ενδιαφέρον του, "δωροδοκώντας" τον με ευκολότερες δραστηριότητες, πιο σύντομες και πιο ευχάριστες, ίσως ζητώντας την βοήθεια των συμμαθητών και των φίλων του. Αυτό είναι ξανά μ' ένα σμπάρο δυο τρυγόνια: βοηθάμε τον μαθητή ενώ παράλληλα πλησιάζουμε τους συμμαθητές του, αναγνωρίζοντάς τους σαν υπεύθυνα άτομα. Ακόμα πιο πονηρά, μπορούμε να ζητήσουμε την συνεργασία του αδύναμου μαθητή για να βοηθήσει έναν ίσο του ή και καλύτερο. Μερικές φορές, η επιβράβευση του αδύναμου αντί του δυνατού και το να του συμπεριφερόμαστε σαν πιο υπεύθυνο, μπορεί να βγάζει περισσότερο νόημα από το ανάποδο. Αρκεί ο εκπαιδευτικός να προσέχει τις ισορροπίες, ειδικά στις μικρότερες ηλικίες, ώστε να μην αισθανθούν οι άλλοι ότι αδικούνται αλλά ότι βοηθούν τον συμμαθητή τους.


Δραστηριότητες

Τι θα είναι λοιπόν αυτές οι δραστηριότητες; Μπορώ να σκεφτώ πρακτικά άπειρα παραδείγματα. Ας πιάσω τυχαία (ναι, καλά) την λογοτεχνία. Μια δραστηριότητα θα μπορούσε να ήταν η συγγραφή ποιήματος ή πεζού και μια δεύτερη θα μπορούσε να ήταν η αξιολόγησή τους από συμμαθητές (peer review). Μια άλλη δραστηριότητα θα μπορούσε να ήταν η ανάθεση στους μαθητές να βρούνε κάποιο κείμενο και να απλοποιήσουν την γλώσσα του ή να αλλάξουν όλες τις λέξεις με συνώνυμα (αυτό θα είχε πολύ γέλιο) ή να βρούνε κάποιο ποίημα και να συμπληρώσουν δικούς τους στίχους ή να αφαιρέσουν στίχους ή να κάνουν συνδυασμούς ποιημάτων ή τέλος πάντων κάτι που απαιτεί δημιουργική φαντασία και μπορεί να έχει γέλιο σαν διαδικασία.

Σημειώστε ότι είναι πιο πιθανό να θυμόμαστε κάτι όταν το συνδέουμε με μια έντονη ανάμνηση και δη ευχάριστη. Όσο περισσότερο έχει πλάκα η διαδικασία, τόσο πιο πιθανό είναι ο μαθητής να συγκρατήσει τα σχετικά μ' αυτήν και άρα να μάθει ουσιαστικά και όχι παπαγαλίστικα. Η φυσική, η βιολογία, η χημεία, η γεωλογία και οι φυσικές επιστήμες εν γένει, προσφέρονται ιδιαίτερα για διαδραστικές δραστηριότητες. Και φυσικά επισκέψεις· σε μουσεία, εκθέσεις, εξοχές, εργοστάσια, γειτονιές, κινηματογράφους, θέατρα, πολιτιστικές εκδηλώσεις, άλλα σχολεία, κτλ. Με τον χρόνο που θα εξοικονομηθεί από την έλλειψη εξετάσεων, όλα αυτά είναι εφικτότατα και χωρίς να χρειάζεται να δαπανηθούν χρήματα (αν και χωρίς το βάρος από τα φροντιστήρια, οι γονείς θα μπορούν πιο εύκολα να διαθέσουν χρήματα για εξορμήσεις, αν απαιτηθεί).

Κι όλα αυτά δεν είναι ουτοπικά. Είναι πάρα πολύ απλά. Τόσο απλά όσο η φράση "καταργούνται οι εξετάσεις". Όσο για το πώς θα μπαίνει ο κόσμος στα πανεπιστήμια, είναι ακόμα πιο απλό. Υπάρχουν δυο ωραιότατες λύσεις: ή τα πανεπιστήμια να δέχονται όλους τους υποψηφίους (ναι, υπάρχουν προβλήματα μ' αυτό) ή να διεξάγουν εσωτερικές εξετάσεις, η κάθε σχολή χωριστά, στις οποίες θα παίρνουν μέρος οι υποψήφιοι ένα χρόνο μετά το πέρας του λυκείου. Γιατί ένα χρόνο μετά; Για τρεις βασικούς λόγους:

1. να απομακρύνεται χρονικά από το λύκειο ώστε να μην επηρεάζει την σχολική διαδικασία με άγχη, προετοιμασίες, κτλ
2. να έχουν χρόνο να προετοιμαστούν οι υποψήφιοι
3. να έχουν χρόνο να ξεκαθαρίσουν στο μυαλό τους τι πραγματικά θέλουν, έχοντας κι έναν έξτρα χρόνο στην πλάτη τους και με απόσταση πλέον από την μαθησιακή διαδικασία που μπορεί να σκοτίζει την πραγματική τους έφεση και επιθυμία.

Δεκτά όλα τα σχόλια, οι παρατηρήσεις, τα βρισίδια και οι απειλές κατά της σωματικής μου ακεραιότητος (_ωστόσο θα σας πω ότι διαφωνώ και ότι δεν ξέρετε τι σας γίνεται_).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2012)

Καλημέρα,

Και τώρα που τα είπες και τα έβγαλες από μέσα σου, ξαναδιάβασέ τα προσεκτικά με στόχο να εντοπίσεις μόνος σου, σαν άσκηση:

(α) πόσες και ποιες αυτοαναφορικές λύσεις προτείνεις
(β) τις μη λύσεις που δεν προτείνεις σε όλα τα δύσκολα θέματα

Μερικές σκόρπιες, *ενδεικτικές* υποδείξεις για σημεία της σχετικής έρευνάς σου:

(α) Από τη σαφή αποτυχία του ελληνικού συστήματος εξετάσεων συνάγεις γενικά συμπεράσματα. Όμως και μόνος σου σκέφτεσαι άλλους τρόπους και δυνατότητες εξέτασης (π.χ. με χρήση υπολογιστών).
(β) Ο μαθητής δεν είναι επιστήμονας, δεν έχει μάθει ακόμη να οργανώνει τη σκέψη. Ανάλογα με το επίπεδο, χρειάζεται να αποστηθίσει πρώτα ώστε να μπορέσει μετά να μαθαίνει κανονικά.
(γ) Πώς και «δεν είναι εξετάσεις» η αξιολόγηση ασκήσεων, εργασιών κ.λπ.;
(δ) Peer review! Σαν να μην ξέρεις πώς διαμορφώνονται ορμονικά οι κλίμακες αξιολόγησης μεταξύ εφήβων μεταξύ τους.
(ε) Από πού προκύπτει ότι ο μαθητής του 15 πρέπει (ή μπορεί, καν) να γίνει μαθητής του 20; Από πουθενά· και το παραδέχεσαι τρεις αράδες πιο κάτω. Και τι σημαίνει, άραγε, 15 και 20 σε σύστημα χωρίς εξετάσεις; Τίποτε. Στο μεταξύ όμως, έστησες εκεί πάνω μερικά έωλα επιχειρήματα.

Υπάρχουν χρήσιμα σημεία στην τοποθέτησή σου για την τροποποίηση του τρέχοντος παραδείγματος των πανελλαδικών εξετάσεων και των στρεβλώσεων που προκαλεί. Είναι ένα κεφάλαιο που, πραγματικά, δεν είναι καθόλου, μα καθόλου ικανοποιητικό. Όμως, το συνολικό σκεπτικό σου (που αποβλέπει στην κατάργηση όλων των εξετάσεων), θα έπρεπε να οδηγήσει και στην κατάργηση των εξετάσεων για άδεια οδήγησης, άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος κ.τ.τ. και την αντικατάσταση όλων αυτών με ειδικά συστήματα αξιολόγησης ... δηλαδή, με εξετάσεις.

Με άλλα λόγια: επεκτείνεις από ένα προβληματικό δείγμα (τις πανελλαδικές) σε ένα πολύ γενικό σύνολο. Ως μηχανικός, γνωρίζεις και μόνος σου πόσο τεράστιο λογικό άλμα (και σφάλμα) μπορεί να είναι αυτό.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά η πραγματεία σου μου φαίνεται ότι στηρίζεται σε ευχολόγια και δεν προσφέρει καμιά πρακτική λύση. Υπάρχουν χώρες με εκπαιδευτικά συστήματα αξιοζήλευτα, αλλά τις εξετάσεις δεν τις έχουν καταργήσει. Λες οι δικοί τους θεωρητικοί της εκπαίδευσης να μην έχουν σκεφτεί αυτά που λες πιο πάνω; 
Ας ρωτήσω εσένα, λοιπόν: Μπορείς να με κατευθύνεις σε μελέτες θεωρητικών της εκπαίδευσης που ισχυρίζονται ότι πρέπει να καταργηθούν όλες οι εξετάσεις (ακόμα και για το απολυτήριο λυκείου), προσφέροντας συγχρόνως πρακτικές λύσεις (όχι ευχολόγια) για την αξιολόγηση της διαδικασίας της μάθησης;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 16, 2012)

Πρώτα απ' όλα, συγχαρητήρια που το διαβάσατε ολόκληρο πρωινιάτικα και χωρίς να πάθετε ίλιγγο.

Δεύτερον, ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα σχόλιά σας, τα οποία -συν τις προθέσεις σας- εκτιμώ πάρα πολύ. Όμως έχω να κάνω κάποια αντισχόλια. Μην το πάρετε αυτό σαν αδιαλλαξία, παρακαλώ. Προσπαθώ να στηρίζω κάθε τι που γράφω με επιχειρήματα. Κάντε μου επισήμανση όπου μιλάω αόριστα και ατεκμηρίωτα.

Το πιάνετε και οι δυο σε λανθασμένη βάση. Πρώτα απ' όλα, δεν αναφέρομαι ειδικά στο ελληνικό σύστημα ούτε αυτά είναι σκέψεις που βασίζονται στην όποια αποτυχία του ελληνικού συστήματος εξετάσεων. Ισχύουν καθολικά, για κάθε σύστημα εξέτασης στην εκπαίδευση και για κάθε βαθμίδα εκπαίδευσης. Δεύτερον, καθιστώ πολύ σαφές ότι δεν πιστεύω πως είναι δουλειά του σχολείου να αξιολογεί βαθμολογικά τους μαθητές αλλά μόνο να κρίνει αν παίρνουν κάτι από την διαδικασία μάθησης. Δεν προτείνω άλλου είδους αξιολόγηση αλλά αντικατάσταση της αξιολόγησης με διαδραστική διαδικασία.

Ακόμη και οι χώρες με τα "αξιοζήλευτα" συστήματα, αντιμετωπίζουν τα ίδια ακριβώς προβλήματα. Αυτό που λειτουργεί καλύτερα σε άλλες χώρες είναι η σύνδεση της αγοράς εργασίας με την εκπαίδευση, όχι η ίδια η εκπαίδευση. Προβληματισμοί πάνω στην κατάργηση των εξετάσεων έχουν κατά καιρούς κατατεθεί αλλά κανείς δεν τολμάει να λύσει το πρόβλημα και να τολμήσει να κάνει μια τόσο ρηξικέλευθη αλλαγή, που πιθανόν να βρει αντίθετη μια μεγάλη μερίδα του πληθυσμού που θα πιστέψει ότι έτσι υποβαθμίζεται το σύστημα ή ότι γίνεται άδικο ως προς τους αριστούχους.

Δόκτορα, πάνω στις παρατηρήσεις σου έχω να σημειώσω τα εξής:

α. ήδη είπα ότι οι παρατηρήσεις μου δεν έχουν ρίζα το ελληνικό σύστημα. Η πρότασή μου με εξετάσεις σε τερματικά, λύνει μερικά τεχνικά ζητήματα, δεν δίνει όμως λύσεις στα ουσιώδη προβλήματα που θέτω στην αρχή (ανάλωση του συστήματος στην υπηρεσία των εξετάσεων, ξόδεμα χρόνου και κόπου σε κάτι που δεν είναι παραγωγικό, κτλ). Την δε πρόταση αυτή την κατέθεσα ως παράδειγμα του πόσο δεν εξελίσσεται το σύστημα των εξετάσεων, που απαντάει στις ενστάσεις του τύπου "για δεν το καταργούν σε άλλες χώρες".
β. μόνο πολύ συγκεκριμένα πράγματα οφείλει να αποστηθίσει. Τα περισσότερα μπορεί να τα μάθει με αλληλεπίδραση, όπως ακριβώς συμβαίνει και με όλες τις εξωσχολικές μας δεξιότητες (γλώσσα, οδήγηση, μαγείρεμα, τεχνικές εργασίες, ποδήλατο, κτλ).
γ. δεν είναι γιατί δεν υπάρχει η πίεση των 2-3 ωρών ούτε η δικτατορία της μιας ευκαιρίας. Επίσης για πολλούς άλλους λόγους και φυσικά λόγω κατάργησης της βαθμολόγησης.
δ. πιάνεσαι από ένα πρόχειρο παράδειγμα που έγραψα για να δώσω μια εικόνα του τι εννοώ. Μπορεί το peer review να είναι κακή ιδέα. Οι δραστηριότητες δεν θα σχεδιάζονται μέσα σε 10 δευτερόλεπτα, όπως έκανα εγώ στα παραδείγματά μου. Ειδικά όμως για το peer review, σημασία δεν έχει να αξιολογήσει σωστά ο ένας τον άλλον, αλλά να μπούνε στην διαδικασία αξιολόγησης, κοινωνικοποίησης, διπλωματίας, καθώς και στα παπούτσια του εκπαιδευτικού.
ε. από πουθενά δεν προκύπτει. Αυτό λέω άλλωστε, ότι δεν γίνεται και δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει. Αλλά το τωρινό σύστημα στηρίζεται στο ότι, αν δεν γίνει 20, τότε δεν είναι το ίδιο ικανός με τον άλλον και έχει μικρότερες πιθανότητες να περάσει στην σχολή που θέλει. Όσο για το τι σημαίνει 20 και 15, ακόμη και σε σύστημα χωρίς εξετάσεις έχει λογική. Μπορείς να κάνεις τέτοια αξιολόγηση με το παλιό σύστημα και να διαπιστώσεις ποιος βρίσκεται πού. Αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς εγώ χρησιμοποιώ τους βαθμούς σαν παράδειγμα αντιστοιχίας, όχι σαν ντε φάκτο στοιχεία.

Η σύγκριση που κάνεις με τις εξετάσεις οδήγησης είναι spot on. Γιατί οι εξετάσεις οδήγησης δεν σου δίνουν βαθμό αλλά κρίνουν τις γνώσεις και την ικανότητά σου μέσα από την αλληλεπίδρασή με το ίδιο το αντικείμενο. Αξιολογούν μια πρακτική σου δεξιότητα. Αν οι εξετάσεις οδήγησης λειτουργούσαν όπως οι εξετάσεις των σχολείων, θα ήταν γραπτές εξετάσεις που θα σε ρωτούσαν πώς παρκάρεις, τι κάνεις στο Χ και στο Υ σενάριο, πού είναι ο συμπλέκτης και το γκάζι, πώς βάζουμε όπισθεν, κτλ. Και όταν θα ερχόταν η ώρα να πιάσεις τιμόνι, δεν θα ήξερες που σου πάνε τα τέσσερα γιατί όλες σου οι γνώσεις θα ήταν αποστήθιση τμηματικών πληροφοριών χωρίς ουσιαστικό αντίκρισμα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2012)

Δυστυχώς, δεν έχω τώρα χρόνο για λεπτομερή τοποθέτηση. Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον Helle. που ανταποκρίθηκε στην πρό(σ)κλησή μου. Το κείμενό του αποκαλύπτει τον προβληματισμό κάποιου ή κάποιων για τις εξετάσεις και πρέπει να μελετηθούν οι επιφυλάξεις του. Πιστεύω ότι δεν μπορούμε να απαλλαγούμε από τις εξετάσεις όσο η ίδια η ανθρώπινη ζωή είναι συνεχώς η μια αξιολόγηση μετά την άλλη: στις καθημερινές σχέσεις με άλλους, στις σχολές, στη δουλειά, στη δημόσια παρουσία μας, στην ιδιωτική, στο κρεβάτι. Δεν έχει προσφέρει ο Helle. λύσεις που δεν περιλαμβάνουν αξιολόγηση — και δεν υπάρχουν. Από την άλλη, είναι απαραίτητο να αναζητήσουμε βελτιώσεις μέσα στο σύστημα της αξιολόγησης. Γι’ αυτό θεωρώ ρομαντικό και αποπροσανατολιστικό το να ζητάμε λύσεις έξω από το σύστημα της αξιολόγησης. Δεν υπάρχουν.


----------



## panadeli (Sep 16, 2012)

Ελληγενή θέλω να σε ευχαριστήσω από καρδιάς για τον χρόνο που ανάλωσες γράφοντας αυτό το μικρό δοκίμιο. Πιάνεις ένα θέμα που με πονάει και με απασχολεί χρόνια τώρα. Συμμερίζομαι σε μεγάλο βαθμό τον προβληματισμό σου και, στο θεωρητικό επίπεδο τουλάχιστον, συμφωνώ με αρκετά απ' όσα γράφεις. Πολλά από τα υπόλοιπα, όμως, πιστεύω ότι απέχουν πολύ από την πραγματικότητα, ή τουλάχιστον την πραγματικότητα που έχω γνωρίσει στο ελληνικό σχολείο. Σε αρκετά σημεία λογαριάζεις χωρίς τον ξενοδόχο. Γράφεις, ας πούμε: 



Hellegennes said:


> Κι όλα αυτά δεν είναι ουτοπικά. Είναι πάρα πολύ απλά. Τόσο απλά όσο η φράση "καταργούνται οι εξετάσεις".



Πολύ θα ήθελα να ίσχυε αυτό, αλλά δεν ισχύει ούτε στο ελάχιστο. 
Γενικά, δείχνεις να αγνοείς πλήρως μια βασικότατη παράμετρο, η οποία αμέσως θα τίναζε στον αέρα ολόκληρο το εγχείρημα της κατάργησης των εξετάσεων: τους εκπαιδευτικούς. Καλώς ή κακώς (κατ' εμέ κάκιστα, αλλά το να παραγνωρίζουμε την πραγματικότητα δεν ωφελεί), η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των εκπαιδευτικών έχουν ως κύριο άξονα της εκπαιδευτικής τους πρακτικής την προετοιμασία των μαθητών για εξετάσεις (τις πανελλαδικές, τις προαγωγικές του Ιουνίου, τα επαναληπτικά διαγωνίσματα των τριμήνων, ακόμα και τα 10λεπτα απροειδοποίητα τεστ). Αν καταργούνταν οι εξετάσεις, οι περισσότεροι εκπαιδευτικοί δεν θα είχαν την παραμικρή ιδέα τι να κάνουν στην τάξη. Αυτό δεν είναι ένα απλό εμπόδιο, και δεν μπορείς να το προσπεράσεις με κάποιο ευχολόγιο του στιλ "να τους εκπαιδεύσουμε". Επειδή όμως πρόκειται για ΠΟΛΥ μεγάλο ζήτημα, το αφήνω για άλλη φορά, γιατί θέλω να σταθώ σε κάτι άλλο.

Αν μου επιτρέψεις να ερμηνεύσω τα γραφόμενά σου, αυτό που μου φαίνεται ότι σε προβληματίζει -και σίγουρα προβληματίζει και εμένα- δεν είναι τόσο το αν πρέπει ή όχι να υπάρχουν εξετάσεις ή αξιολόγηση εν γένει (εξάλλου δείχνεις να αποδέχεσαι ένα σύστημα αξιολόγησης με κλίμακα τριών βαθμών "αποτυχία/επιτυχία/εξαιρετική δουλειά", το οποίο δεν βλέπω πόσο πολύ διαφέρει τελικά από ένα σύστημα αξιολόγησης με δεκαβάθμια ή εικοσαβάθμια κλίμακα), όσο το ποιος εξαρχής είναι, ή πρέπει να είναι, ο ρόλος του σχολείου. Εκεί πιστεύω ότι βρίσκεται η ουσία του ζητήματος, γιατί η απάντηση που θα δώσει κανείς σε αυτό το ερώτημα επηρεάζει καθοριστικά και την απάντηση που θα δώσει στο ερώτημα σχετικά με την αναγκαιότητα ή μη των εξετάσεων. Ποιος λοιπόν είναι, ή πιστεύουμε ότι πρέπει να είναι, ο ρόλος του σχολείου;

Απαντήσεις σε αυτό το ερώτημα έχουν κατά καιρούς δοθεί πολλές. Με κίνδυνο να υπεραπλουστεύσω τα πράγματα, θεωρώ ότι αυτές εμπίπτουν σε δύο βασικές κατηγορίες:

α. Το σχολείο πρέπει να παρέχει στους μαθητές κάποια _συγκεκριμένα εφόδια_ (γνώσεις και δεξιότητες), τα οποία αναφέρονται ρητά στην αναλυτική ύλη των εκάστοτε διδασκόμενων μαθημάτων. Στην εξευγενισμένη μορφή της, η θεώρηση αυτή αφορά την ιδέα μιας πολύπλευρης "γενικής παιδείας", την οποία το σχολείο οφείλει να παρέχει, χωρίς διακρίσεις, σε όλους ανεξαιρέτως τους μαθητές. 

β. Το σχολείο πρέπει να παρέχει στους μαθητές τα _μέσα_ ώστε _οι ίδιοι_ να καλλιεργήσουν την προσωπικότητά τους, σύμφωνα με τις δικές τους κλίσεις και ιδιαιτερότητες. Σύμφωνα με αυτή τη θεώρηση, επίκεντρο της εκπαιδευτικής διαδικασίας είναι ο μαθητής και οι δικές του, προσωπικές ανάγκες. Δεν υφίσταται η ιδέα της "γενικής παιδείας". Ο γνωστότερος ίσως εκπρόσωπος αυτής της ιδέας είναι ο Αλεξάντερ Νηλ, ιδρυτής του σχολείου Σάμερχιλ.

Οι θεωρήσεις αυτές είναι ουσιαστικά αντιδιαμετρικές. Στην πρώτη, στόχους θέτει το σχολείο, και οι μαθητές καλούνται να τους υλοποιήσουν· στη δεύτερη, στόχους θέτουν οι μαθητές, και το σχολείο καλείται να τους βοηθήσει στην υλοποίησή τους. Θα μπορούσατε, αν θέλετε, να αντλήσετε στοιχεία και από τις δύο θεωρήσεις, όπως κάνω εγώ. Να δεχθείτε ότι το σχολείο οφείλει πράγματι να περιστρέφεται γύρω από τον κάθε μαθητή ξεχωριστά, έχοντας ως στόχο να υπηρετήσει τις δικές του, ιδιαίτερες ανάγκες, αλλά και ότι οφείλει επίσης να θέτει κάποιους βασικούς, καθολικούς στόχους, όπως π.χ. να μαθαίνουν όλοι οι μαθητές γραφή και ανάγνωση ή πολλαπλασιασμό και διαίρεση, αρκεί οι στόχοι αυτοί να παραμένουν βασικοί και στοιχειώδεις.

Τι σχέση έχουν τα παραπάνω με τις εξετάσεις; Πολύ απλά, αν δέχεσαι το (α), ότι ο ρόλος του σχολείου είναι να παρέχει κάποιες συγκεκριμένες γενικές γνώσεις, τότε οπωσδήποτε χρειάζεσαι τις εξετάσεις, ή έστω κάποιο άλλο ισοδύναμο σύστημα αξιολόγησης. Χωρίς αξιολόγηση, δεν μπορεί το σχολείο να γνωρίζει αν οι στόχοι που έθεσε επιτεύχθηκαν. Από την άλλη, αν δέχεσαι το (β), τότε οι εξετάσεις δεν είναι καθόλου απαραίτητες. Θα μπορούσαν βέβαια κάλλιστα να υπάρχουν στον βαθμό που ο ίδιος ο μαθητής τις επιθυμεί, είτε ως μέσο ελέγχου της προόδου του είτε ως μέσο σύγκρισης με τους συμμαθητές του (και πιστεύω ότι αρκετοί μαθητές όντως θα τις επιθυμούσαν, κυρίως για αυτούς τους δύο λόγους), αλλά σίγουρα δεν χρειάζεται να αποτελούν τον κύριο άξονα της εκπαιδευτικής διαδικασίας.

Πίσω τώρα στην πραγματικότητα. Το ελληνικό σχολείο βρίσκεται βαθιά ριζωμένο στο (α) και δεν το βλέπω να μετακινείται για κανέναν λόγο. Για την όλη λειτουργική διάρθρωση του ελληνικού σχολείου, όπως και για το εκπαιδευτικό προσωπικό που το υπηρετεί, το (β) είναι κάτι εντελώς μα εντελώς ξένο. Μου έχει τύχει επανειλημμένα να συζητώ τέτοια θέματα με συναδέλφους μου και να με κοιτούν σαν να μιλάω κινέζικα. Με αυτό το δεδομένο, πιστεύω ότι η συζήτηση για κατάργηση των εξετάσεων είναι άνευ αντικειμένου.


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2012)

Έλλη, εγώ δεν κάθισα να το διαβάσω όλο πρωί πρωί, το είδα στα πεταχτά. 
Ας αρχίσω με την περιαυτολογία: προσωπικά έχω πρόβλημα με τα διαγωνίσματα. Αυτό το πρόβλημα το απόκτησα στην Αγγλία, στην Ελλάδα κανονικότατα έδωσα εξετάσεις για το πανεπιστήμιο. Και κανονικότατα τελείωσα το πολυτεχνείο όπου μας μάθανε να σκεπτόμαστε σαν επαγγελματίες, κι έτσι από τα λίγα μαθήματα που είχαν διαγώνισμα, ούτε ένα διαγώνισμα δεν είχε αποστήθιση, όλα ήταν με ανοιχτά βιβλία. Οπότε αντιλαμβάνεσαι πόσο έπεσα από τα σύννεφα όταν διαπίστωσα ότι εδώ περίμεναν να έχεις αποστηθίσει το βιβλίο και ειδικά τους ορισμούς και τα θεωρήματα, και να ξέρεις απ'έξω τους τύπους :scared:, και γενικά επικρατούσε δασκαλίστικη λογική, που κατά τη γνώμη μου υποτιμά τα ανώτατα εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα. 
Αλλά, πέρα από αυτό, συνιστώ να κοιτάξεις λίγο τη βιβλιογραφία περί αξιολόγησης, γιατί αυτά που γράφεις έχουν μεν ενδιαφέρον, αλλά δεν ξεφεύγουν από τις προσωπικές σου απόψεις ενώ υπάρχουν εξαιρετικά αξιόλογοι θεωρητικοί της παιδαγωγικής που έχουν κάνει ενδιαφέρουσες μελέτες για το ζήτημα. 
To ζήτημα πιστεύω μπερδεύεται όταν οι γνώσεις πρέπει να αξιολογηθούν για κάποιο λόγο. Για παράδειγμα, αν ζούσαμε σε κοινωνία που τα πανεπιστήμια παρακαλάνε τον κόσμο να πάει να σπουδάσει, τότε δεν θα χρειαζόταν αξιολόγηση των γνώσεων του σχολείου. Επειδή συμβαίνει το αντίθετο, είναι απαραίτητο να γίνει επιλογή. Και παρόλο που πολλοί θα σου έλεγαν ότι το καλύτερο σύστημα θα ήταν να μπορεί το πανεπιστήμιο να γνωρίσει τον κάθε υποψήφιο χωριστά και να δει ποιοί του κάνουν. Όμως αυτό δεν είναι πρακτικό και σε γενικές γραμμές η πράξη έχει δείξει ότι όποιος έχει καλούς βαθμούς είναι καλύτερος μαθητής από αυτόν που έχει χειρότερους βαθμούς, όσο κι αν οι γονείς βρίσκουν δικαιολογίες (είναι έξυπνο αλλά δε διαβάζει, ο άλλος είναι παπαγάλος κλπ κλπ).


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 16, 2012)

Συγγνώμη που κάνω παράθεση μόνο αυτό, ουσιαστικά σχολιάζω όλην την ανάρτηση:



panadeli said:


> Σε αρκετά σημεία λογαριάζεις χωρίς τον ξενοδόχο.



Αδιαμφισβήτητα. Το παραδέχτηκα και αναγνωρίζω την απόστασή μου από την πράξη κι απ' τον χορό. Γενικά συμφωνώ σχεδόν σε ό,τι έγραψες και ευχαριστώ για τον σχολιασμό. Σωστά εντοπίζεις σαν κύριο άξονα της σκέψης μου τον προβληματισμό γύρω από τον σκοπό της εκπαίδευσης. Για να υπερασπιστώ λίγο όμως το σύστημα αξιολόγησης που προτείνω, η βασική του διαφορά έγκειται στο ότι δεν συστηματοποιεί την αριθμητική ταμπελοποίηση, κατά την οποία η αξία μας αντιπροσωπεύεται από ένα νούμερο (που τελικά δεν λέει τίποτα). Το σύστημα αποτυχία/επιτυχία (με πρόβλεψη για "εξαιρετική δουλειά"), έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι τελικά δεν ξεχωρίζει τόσο άμεσα την απόδοση των μαθητών, πράγμα που έχει διάφορα θετικά που προανέφερα (με κυριότερο ότι αποφεύγει τις συγκρίσεις). Ωστόσο αυτό δεν είναι παρά μια εναλλακτική λύση που προτείνω, όχι μάννα εξ ουρανού. Και μπορεί στην πράξη να μην λειτουργεί, το παραδέχομαι. Αλλά δεν το έχουμε δοκιμάσει καν (η δοκιμή δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει με καθολική μεταρρύθμιση αλλά σε πειραματικά σχολεία και σε περιορισμένη κλίμακα και πεδίο εφαρμογής).

Όσο για την μετεκπαίδευση των εκπαιδευτικών ώστε να εναρμονιστούν με ένα τέτοιο σύστημα, αυτό σίγουρα είναι μεγάλη συζήτηση, την οποία δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να ακολουθήσω γιατί δεν έχω την κατάλληλη εμπειρία.



SBE said:


> Όμως αυτό δεν είναι πρακτικό και σε γενικές γραμμές η πράξη έχει δείξει ότι όποιος έχει καλούς βαθμούς είναι καλύτερος μαθητής από αυτόν που έχει χειρότερους βαθμούς, όσο κι αν οι γονείς βρίσκουν δικαιολογίες (είναι έξυπνο αλλά δε διαβάζει, ο άλλος είναι παπαγάλος κλπ κλπ).



Επίσης ευχαριστώ για τα σχόλια. Αυτό που λες δεν είναι πολύ αλήθεια, παρότι το δεχόμαστε αδιαμαρτύρητα. Τελείωσα τεχνικό λύκειο σε τμήμα πληροφορικής. Πήρα δυο φορές υποτροφία από το ΙΚΥ και έβγαλα το λύκειο με γενικό μέσο όρο 19 (18 και 11/12, για την ακρίβεια). Από τους υπόλοιπους του τμήματος, μόνο ένα άτομο θυμάμαι να έχει ιδέα τι κάνει εκεί μέσα. Οι υπόλοιποι ήξεραν τόσο πληροφορική όσο ξέρω εγώ ιατρική. Εγώ εκείνον τον καιρό ήξερα άριστα 8 γλώσσες προγραμματισμού και δούλευα ήδη σαν τεχνικός ΕΥ (μαύρα, φυσικά). Οι περισσότεροι πέρασαν σε διάφορα ΤΕΙ (το σύστημα δεν επέτρεπε εισαγωγή σε ΑΕΙ από ΤΕΕ). Εγώ έδωσα τρεις φορές πανελλήνιες. Δεν πέρασα ποτέ. Περίπτωση; Δεν το νομίζω. Ξέρω πολλές τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, αλλά φυσικά δεν μπορούν να αποτελούν δείγμα, εμείς δουλεύουμε με τον μέσο όρο, ναι; Αλήθεια, από πού προκύπτει ότι γενικά αυτός που έχει καλύτερους βαθμούς είναι πιο ικανός; Από ποιες στατιστικές; Υπάρχουν; Και τι μετράνε;


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2012)

Οι άλλοι ίσως να ήταν καλύτεροι από σένα σε αυτά που εξέταζαν οι εξετάσεις. Αλλά μου λες να συγκρίνω ανόμοια, εφόσον δεν δώσατε όλοι εξετάσεις. Επιπλέον, είναι σα να μου λες ότι ο βαθμός του σχολείου Α είναι ίδιος με το βαθμό του σχολείου Β ενώ όλοι ξέρουμε ότι τα σχολεία διαφέρουν το ένα από το άλλο και είναι αναπόφευκτη η υποκειμενική βαθμολογία. Και φυσικά, ίσως αν εξεταζόσουν στον προγραμματισμό να τα πήγαινες καλά, αλλά δεν εξετάστηκες στον προγραμματισμό. Αυτό δε σημαίνει πως όποιος έμαθε προγραμματισμό στο πανεπιστήμιο είναι χειρότερος προγραμματιστής από σένα.

Σχετικά με τις μελέτες που λες, έχουν γίνει πολλές και λένε διάφορα. Για διάβασε αυτό που είναι μεν για τους φοιτητές ιατρικής, αλλά λίγο πολύ ισχύει και αλλού κι έχει ενδιαφέρουσες βιβλιογραφικές παραπομπές. 


Παρεμπιπτόντως, να πω ότι έχω ένα μικρό πρόβλημα με τη φράση "είναι έξυπνο αλλά δεν προσπαθεί". Έξυπνοι είμαστε όλοι μας εκτός από αυτούς με πνευματική καθυστέρηση. Η ευφυΐα μας κυμαίνεται μέσα σε μια μικρή ζώνη γύρω από τον ίδιο μέσο όρο. Μερικοί είναι έξω από αυτή τη ζώνη, αλλά μια τυχαία σχολική τάξη δεν έχει ούτε διάνοιες ούτε καθυστερημένους. Ούτε τα μαθήματα απευθύνονται στις διάνοιες. Στο μέσο όρο απευθύνονται.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 16, 2012)

SBE said:


> Οι άλλοι ίσως να ήταν καλύτεροι από σένα σε αυτά που εξέταζαν οι εξετάσεις. Αλλά μου λες να συγκρίνω ανόμοια, εφόσον δεν δώσατε όλοι εξετάσεις. Επιπλέον, είναι σα να μου λες ότι ο βαθμός του σχολείου Α είναι ίδιος με το βαθμό του σχολείου Β ενώ όλοι ξέρουμε ότι τα σχολεία διαφέρουν το ένα από το άλλο και είναι αναπόφευκτη η υποκειμενική βαθμολογία. Και φυσικά, ίσως αν εξεταζόσουν στον προγραμματισμό να τα πήγαινες καλά, αλλά δεν εξετάστηκες στον προγραμματισμό. Αυτό δε σημαίνει πως όποιος έμαθε προγραμματισμό στο πανεπιστήμιο είναι χειρότερος προγραμματιστής από σένα.



Όχι, εξετάστηκα στα μαθηματικά, στην έκθεση και στα δίκτυα, μαθήματα στα οποία επίσης ήμουν κλάσεις ανώτερος από τους υπόλοιπους του τμήματος. Πανελλήνιες δώσαμε όλοι. Σημασία δεν έχει σε ποια μαθήματα εξεταστήκαμε, αλλά το ότι εξεταστήκαμε και δη με τον συγκεκριμένο τρόπο.

Το ότι η υποκειμενική βαθμολόγηση είναι αναπόφευκτη, την στιγμή που οι βάσεις παίζονται στα μόρια, δεν το βρίσκεις εξόχως προβληματικό;


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2012)

H υποκειμενική βαθμολόγηση που λες όταν έδινα εγώ εισαγωγικές είχε μικρή βαρύτητα. Επιπλέον εγώ ήμουνα πάντα μέτρια μαθήτρια (έβγαλα άριστα Β' και Γ' λυκείου, σε όλες τις άλλες τάξεις όχι), οπότε δεν μου έκανε εντύπωση ο βαθμός μου. Το ενδιαφέρον ήταν ότι από το τμήμα μου μπήκαν στο πανεπιστήμιο πολλοί και όλοι ήταν μέτριοι μαθητές σαν εμένα. Το θέμα το έχω συζητήσει με συμμαθητές μου που τώρα είναι εκπαιδευτικοί και επικρατούν δυο-τρεις απόψεις, που πιθανόν να έχουν δόσεις αλήθειας:
α. οι άριστοι είχαν περισσότερο άγχος να τα πάνε καλά (δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρη)
β. οι μέτριοι είχαν περισσότερη πίεση να αποδείξουν ότι είναι καλοί (και γι'αυτό δεν είμαι σίγουρη)
γ. οι μέτριοι ήταν καλοί που δεν είχαν τα χαρακτηριστικά που θα τους έκαναν να ξεχωρίσουν στην τάξη
γ. οι καλοί ήταν καλοί με έξτρα προσόντα π.χ. συμπαθητική φάτσα, πατέρα αστυνομικό που σβήνει κλήσεις κλπ. 

Όταν όλοι αυτοί βγήκαν από το περιβάλλον που τους ήξερε και βαθμολογήθηκαν ανώνυμα φάνηκαν οι διαφορές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 17, 2012)

Την πρώτη φορά που έδωσα πανελλήνιες, στην έκθεση είχα γράψει ένα άκρως βιτριολικό κείμενο για την γυναίκα του σήμερα αλλά δυστυχώς το βαθμολόγησε είτε πολιτικώς ορθό -λοβοτομημένο- άτομο είτε υστερικιά γυναίκα. Θεωρώ ότι ήταν ένα από τα καλύτερα κείμενα που έχω γράψει ποτέ και κάθε επιχείρημα ήταν δίκοπο, πονηρό αδιέξοδο. Πήρε ή βάση ή 4/10, δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος. Δεν μέτρησε η ικανότητα άρθρωσης επιχειρημάτων και δόμησης του λόγου, αλλά το περιεχόμενό του.


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

Αν η έκθεσή σου ήταν σαν κάποια από αυτά που γράφεις εδώ, που δείχνουν ότι κοιτάζεις μόνο τη μία πλευρά και με εντελώς απόλυτο τρόπο, τότε ο βαθμός ίσως δεν ήταν υπερβολικά αυστηρός. :laugh:

Το ζήτημα της βαθμολόγησης σε κλάδους που δεν υπάρχει απάντηση απόλυτα σωστή, όπως π.χ. στα μαθηματικά, είναι μεγάλο. Φυσικά δεν είναι δύσκολο να αποφασίσεις αν κάτι ικανοποιεί κάποια κριτήρια, αλλά πώς αποφασίζεις τις εσωτερικές διαβαθμίσεις; 
Στις κοινωνικές επιστήμες στην Αγγλία θεωρείται ότι κανένας δεν γράφει τέλεια, και οι βαθμοί δεν ξεπερνάνε ποτέ το 75-80%. Στις ΗΠΑ από την άλλη δεν υπάρχει όριο. Έχω εργασίες με 75 που έχουν γράψει ύμνους οι βαθμολογητές και λες ρε φίλε, τι κάθεσαι και γράφεις αφού ο βαθμός δεν αντιστοιχεί στα λόγια;

Τώρα έχω να βαθμολογήσω μια εργασία ιδιαίτερα προβληματική, και πολύ θα ήθελα να ακούσω γνώμες. Τα προβλήματα είναι τριών ειδών:
1. Ο φοιτητής δεν ξέρει να γράφει. Δεν ξέρει να χωρίζει παραγράφους. Δεν ξέρει ότι κάθε σχήμα και κάθε πίνακας πρέπει να αριθμείται. Χρησιμοποιεί εκφράσεις και λέξεις που δεν ξέρει τη σημασία τους αλλά νομίζει ότι κάνουν το κείμενό του πιο σοβαρό (π.χ. δεν ξέρει τη διαφορά μεταξύ simple και simplistic και κολλάει το δεύτερο όπου θα έπρεπε να έχει το πρώτο). Στηρίζεται πολύ στον κο Σπελτσέκερ και του ξεφεύγουν λάθη. Έχει δυσκολία να εκφραστεί σε πολλά σημεία και γράφει ακαταλαβίστικα. Οι οδηγίες που έχω λένε ότι μόνο 10% μπορώ να κόψω για τα λάθη αυτά. 
2. Δεν ξέρει να κάνει παραπομπές στη βιβλιογραφία. Γράφει πράγματα που κάνουν μπαμ ότι χρειάζονται παραπομπή χωρίς να δίνει πληροφορίες, βάζει παραπομπές εκεί που περιττεύουν. Πόσο κόβεις γι'αυτό; 
3. Έχει χωρίσει την ύλη του με χάλια τρόπο, έχει θάψει στο επίμετρο σημαντικά στοιχεία, φαίνεται να μην έχει καταλάβει ποιά σημεία της εργασίας είναι σημαντικά και ποιά συμπληρωματικά. Γι'αυτό τι κόβεις;

Τα θετικά είναι ότι έχει κάνει καλή πειραματική δουλειά και σίγουρα ξόδεψε πολύ χρόνο για να μάθει το αντικείμενο. Αλλά έχει κάνει προχειροδουλειά στην αναζήτηση βιβλιογραφίας και δυσκολεύεται να παρουσιάσει τα συμπεράσματά του (αναμενόμενο, αφού δυσκολεύεται να εκφραστεί γενικότερα). 

Αν καθίσεις να του μιλήσεις θα σου πει ότι φυσικά αξίζει να περάσει και με καλό βαθμό αφού έκανε όλα τα πρακτικά καλά. Εγώ από την άλλη λέω ότι δεν αρκούν τα πρακτικά. Βεβαίως, θα μου πεις, μπορεί να πάει να δουλέψει στο στρατό και σιγά μην νοιάζονται οι καραβανάδες για καλογραμμένες αναφορές. Μπορεί από την άλλη να καβαλλήσει καλάμι και να νομίσει ότι είναι σπουδαίος επιστήμονας και να του μείνει η απορία που δεν τον παίρνουν στα σοβαρά. Δίλημμα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Στις κοινωνικές επιστήμες στην Αγγλία θεωρείται ότι κανένας δεν γράφει τέλεια, και οι βαθμοί δεν ξεπερνάνε ποτέ το 75-80%. Στις ΗΠΑ από την άλλη δεν υπάρχει όριο. Έχω εργασίες με 75 που έχουν γράψει ύμνους οι βαθμολογητές και λες ρε φίλε, τι κάθεσαι και γράφεις αφού ο βαθμός δεν αντιστοιχεί στα λόγια;



Ποιες κοινωνικές επιστήμες; Η πρώτη μου εργασία στο πανεπιστήμιο είχε πάρει 75% και στα σχόλια έγραφε "excellent essay, perfect bibliography". Φυσικά δεν ήξερα ακόμη το σύστημα και πήγα να ρωτήσω την καθηγήτρια. Μου είπε ότι ήταν η καλύτερη εργασία του τμήματος -περίπου 120 ατόμων- και πήρε τον υψηλότερο βαθμό. Οπότε την ρώτησα πώς πήρα 75% αφού ήταν έτσι και μου είπε ότι πάνω από 70% θεωρείται άριστα. Εκεί κάπου έμεινα σέκος.



SBE said:


> Τώρα έχω να βαθμολογήσω μια εργασία ιδιαίτερα προβληματική, και πολύ θα ήθελα να ακούσω γνώμες. Τα προβλήματα είναι τριών ειδών:
> 1. Ο φοιτητής δεν ξέρει να γράφει. Δεν ξέρει να χωρίζει παραγράφους. Δεν ξέρει ότι κάθε σχήμα και κάθε πίνακας πρέπει να αριθμείται. Χρησιμοποιεί εκφράσεις και λέξεις που δεν ξέρει τη σημασία τους αλλά νομίζει ότι κάνουν το κείμενό του πιο σοβαρό (π.χ. δεν ξέρει τη διαφορά μεταξύ simple και simplistic και κολλάει το δεύτερο όπου θα έπρεπε να έχει το πρώτο). Στηρίζεται πολύ στον κο Σπελτσέκερ και του ξεφεύγουν λάθη. Έχει δυσκολία να εκφραστεί σε πολλά σημεία και γράφει ακαταλαβίστικα. Οι οδηγίες που έχω λένε ότι μόνο 10% μπορώ να κόψω για τα λάθη αυτά.
> 2. Δεν ξέρει να κάνει παραπομπές στη βιβλιογραφία. Γράφει πράγματα που κάνουν μπαμ ότι χρειάζονται παραπομπή χωρίς να δίνει πληροφορίες, βάζει παραπομπές εκεί που περιττεύουν. Πόσο κόβεις γι'αυτό;
> 3. Έχει χωρίσει την ύλη του με χάλια τρόπο, έχει θάψει στο επίμετρο σημαντικά στοιχεία, φαίνεται να μην έχει καταλάβει ποιά σημεία της εργασίας είναι σημαντικά και ποιά συμπληρωματικά. Γι'αυτό τι κόβεις;
> ...



Στο Σάρεϊ δίνανε αρκετά αναλυτικές οδηγίες για όλα αυτά και τις πιο πολλές φορές φαινότανε και στα γραπτά μας. Δηλαδή έλεγε π.χ. ότι η σωστή αρίθμηση εικόνων πιάνει Χ%. Ωστόσο υπάρχει και το γενικό feel και η πρωτοτυπία. Στην διπλωματική, το 20% του βαθμού ήταν innovation και originality. Καταφανώς είναι προβληματικό να μην ξέρει πώς να συντάξει σωστά μια εργασία ο φοιτητής, όμως το περιεχόμενο θα πρέπει να παίζει περισσότερο ρόλο καθώς και η εξαγωγή των συμπερασμάτων. Άλλωστε τα δυο πράγματα που θα κοιτάξει κανείς σε μια εργασία είναι abstract και conclusions.

Α, για να μην το ξεχάσω, είσαι λίγο άδικη απέναντί μου. Οι αναρτήσεις μου είναι γεμάτες "αλλά", "όμως", "ωστόσο", "αναγνωρίζω", "από την άλλη", κτλ. Απλά ο τρόπος γραφής μου είναι τέτοιος που δίνει απόλυτη εικόνα. Ρίξε μια ματιά στις τελευταίες μου αναρτήσεις, να δεις πόσο μονόπλευρες και απόλυτες είναι (και σ' αυτό το νήμα, αν θες).


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

Κι εγώ έχω αναλυτικές οδηγίες, αλλά υπάρχει και η οδηγία που δεν γράφουνε, μόνο λένε: χρησιμοποίησε την πείρα σου να αποφασίσεις το βαθμό και μετά προσάρμοσε τους επί μέρους βαθμούς για να σου βγάλουν αυτή τη βαθμολογία. 
Innovation and originality. Πώς τα διαπιστώνει αυτά σε μια εργασία που δεν έχει ερευνητικό στοιχείο; Αν και είμαι σίγουρη ότι ο λόγος που δεν τα βλέπω είναι γιατί δεν υπάρχουν. 
Όσο για το 75, ναι αλλά στα μηχανολογικά η βάση είναι 40 ενώ στις κοινωνικές επιστήμες σε πολλά πανεπιστήμια είναι 60. Όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι με βάση 60 και μέγιστο το 75 τα πράγματα είναι ζόρικα. 

Σάρεϊ, ε; Τότε θα είχες τον Στέφαν και τον Ίαν στα μικροκύματα. Χμ, με βάση την ηλικία που έχεις αναφέρει, μάλλον όχι τον Στέφαν, και ίσως πρόλαβες στο τσακ τον Ίαν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Σάρεϊ, ε; Τότε θα είχες τον Στέφαν και τον Ίαν στα μικροκύματα. Χμ, με βάση την ηλικία που έχεις αναφέρει, μάλλον όχι τον Στέφαν, και ίσως πρόλαβες στο τσακ τον Ίαν.



Πολιτικών μηχανικών τελείωσα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

Mε μπέρδεψες με τις γλώσσες προγραμματισμού, σε πέρασα για κομπιουτερά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 17, 2012)

Ήμουν κάποτε. Μετά ήρθε η κρίση της πληροφορικής στην Ελλάδα κι αποφάσισα να γίνω μηχανικός. Μετά ήρθε η κρίση στον τομέα των κατασκευών και η γενικευμένη κρίση της αγοράς. Τώρα ψάχνομαι να κάνω ακαδημαϊκή καριέρα, αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα καταργηθούν τα πανεπιστήμια.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 17, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> να διεξάγουν εσωτερικές εξετάσεις, η κάθε σχολή χωριστά, στις οποίες θα παίρνουν μέρος οι υποψήφιοι ένα χρόνο μετά το πέρας του λυκείου.


Παλιά έτσι γινότανε, και η μάνα μου δεν βαριέται να επαναλαμβάνει πόσο καλύτερα ήταν τότε το σύστημα. 

Σε αυτό τουλάχιστον εμένα με βρίσκεις σύμφωνη, και στο γενικό σκεπτικό επίσης - δηλαδή ότι η αξιολόγηση πρέπει να γίνεται (και) με άλλους τρόπους πλην των διαγωνισμών (δεν λέω εξετάσεις, γιατί μια εξέταση μπορεί να έχει πολλές μορφές).


----------

